# Capoclasse



## ItalianFlo

Bonjour, 
vorrei chiedervi una conferma. La traduzione più corretta per la parola "capoclasse" è "président de la classe"? E in tal caso in una frase del tipo "capacità acquisite durante la mia esperienza da capoclasse" potrei modificarla in "grâce à MON expérience de président de MA classe"?
Grazie


----------



## Corsicum

Si c’est bien d’une activité scolaire ?
_« chef de classe »_
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/italien-francais/capoclasse
 
« _grâce à l’expérience que j’ai acquise en tant que_ _chef de classe » _


----------



## ItalianFlo

Oui, c'est parfait! Merci beaucoup!


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao,

Quali sono le funzioni di un "capoclasse"? E' eletto dai suoi compagni di classe?
Se è il caso, io lo chiamerei "*délégué de classe*". 
Non abbiamo dei "chefs de classe" in Francia che io sappia.


----------



## Corsicum

DearPrudence said:


> Non abbiamo dei "chefs de classe" in Francia che io sappia.


Merci, tu as raison je commence à me faire vieux « _chef de classe_ » ça date un peu :
Actuellement c'est bien "_le *délégué de classe"*_ : il est le successeur du « _chef de classe_ », institué en 1945
http://www.lyc-labruyere-versailles.ac-versailles.fr/Nouveau_site/spip.php?rubrique53


----------



## matoupaschat

Cela dépend de l'époque dont vous parlez, bien sûr, mais vu la définition du Treccani (clic) et le désir d'universalité de la langue française , hem...hem, je le traduirais aussi par "chef de classe".


----------

